# Automatically lock inactive threads



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Can that be done? If a thread sits for a month without any more responses shouldn't it be locked? As it stands now, zombie threads often get multiple new responses before a mod or someone else comes in and points out how old it is.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I have suggested before that what the software should lock it but allow the OP to post anytime. If someone comes back with an update it's reasonable for them to use their thread.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Good point. It's nice when people update their threads with new info. I don't know the first thing about the software that they use to run this site. That would determine whether it's do-able. I write software for a living so I can imagine how it could be done, but it's often not as easy as one would like when dealing with packages.


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

OP needs to have access to editing their own threads. TAM has a policy that they will not delete any posts nor accounts but posters are free to delete their own posts and threads at any time using the edit feature.


----------

